# Crypt pygmea?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I picked up a couple of C. pygmea today at a San Francisco LFS (Aqua Forest) but can't seem to find much info on it. It's not listed in the Kasselmann book nor on Tropica's Web site—which is funny because Oliver Knott's site says to get it from Tropica.

So does anyone have growth and size info on this species?

TIA.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Try here: 
http://132.229.93.11/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/pyg/pyg.html


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

One thing to remember, it was named for the size of the flower, not the size of the leaves.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

C. pygmaea is a plant with same growth condition as Sri Lanka types but it is original from Phillipine, so is an easy plant for the tank, Size and growth habits are rather similar to wendtii varieties. Easy to grow emersed, and sumersed.

The specific epithet 'pygmaea' doesn´t meaning that the plant has a little size, it´s reminding to the little size of the flower.










C. pygmaea is discontinuously sold by Tropica Iberia (Spain).

Merry Cristmas and happy new year


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> One thing to remember, it was named for the size of the flower, not the size of the leaves.





lined article said:


> They do not grow only on the banks (small specimen, ca 5 - 8 cm height) but also in deeper water, where they can grow up to 25 cm.


Well, I'd need to have known this before hand in order to remember it. 

Looks like I'll have to find a different location for it than amongst the willisii.


----------

